# Access Suchformular erstellen



## planula (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle..
Ich habe eine Datenbank mit 10 Spalten und ca. 5700 Zeilen.! Nun möchte ich gerne ein Suchformular erstellen, mit dem man ein Suchwort eingibt und Zeitgleich in einem anderen Fenster die Ergebnisse anzeigt.
Außerdem möchte ich es so machen das man mehrere Werte eingeben kann..
Z.B. Jahr und Ort, es soll dann aber nach einer Fortlaufenden Nummer angezeigt werden, welche schon in der Tabelle Intigriert ist!  nach den ausgewählten Kriterien möchte ich die Suche automatisch bei der Eingabe laufen lassen!..
Also vorweg möchte ich sagen das ich mich mit Formularen und Programmierung in Access nicht so gut auskenne.. würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn sich jmd. bereit erklärt mir bei meinem Problem zu helfen! 

Danke jetzt schonmal Gruß Pl4nul4


----------



## Slizzzer (4. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Hier mal ein paar Grundlagen, mit denen Du vielleicht schon weiter kommst:

- Erstelle ein Formular auf Basis Deiner Tabelle
- füge ein Listenfeld ein. Achte darauf, das der Wizard eingeschaltet ist (spart viel Arbeit )
- Wähle "Einen Datensatz im Formular basierend auf der Auswahl im Listenfeld suchen"
- Wähle die Felder, die im Listenfeld erscheinen sollen. 
- Speichere das Formular.

Wie Du siehst, zeigt das Listenfeld jetzt alle Datensätze Deiner Tabelle an. Wenn Du auf einen klickst, wird er im Formular angezeigt.
Nun willst Du ja noch Suchfelder:

- Öffne das Formular im Entwurfsmodus.
- füge ungebundene Textfelder ein und gebe Ihnen aussagekräftige Namen (z.B. txtSuchfeldName)
- in den Eigenschaften der Textfelder gehe unter "Ereignis" in den Punkt "Nach Aktualisierung" und gehe in den Code-Editor. Trage hier ein "DoCmd.requery DeinListenfeld" ein.
- öffne nun die SQL-Abfrage Deines Listenfeldes (Daten->Datensatzherkunft)
- Klicke unter dem entsprechenden Feldern in "Kriterien" und wähle aus dem Kontextmenü "Aufbauen..."
- In dem Ausdruckseditor gebe ein: Wie "*" & Me![DeinSuchfeld] & "*"
Die Abfrage schränkt nun die Datensätze nach Deinen Angaben im Suchfeld ein, die Ähnlichkeit mit Deinem Suchbegriff haben.
Das Ereignis "Nach Aktualisierung" Deines Suchfeldes bewirkt, dass das Listenfeld neu geladen wird.

Is jetzt alles etwas grob beschrieben und vielleicht ein bischen fille auf mal, aber evtl. konnt ich einen Stoss in die richtige Richtung geben 

Wenn nicht -> posten

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------



## planula (9. Februar 2004)

hey..
danke erst mal bis zum speichere das Formular bin ich gekommen danach ging gar nichts mehr.. Ich sollte mich besser auf andere Sachen spezialisieren..
Danke trotzdem


----------



## stella stellaris (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

was bedeutet das "Me" und das "!" in deinem Ausdruck?
Wie "*" & Me![DeinSuchfeld] & "*"

Gruß,
Stella


----------



## Slizzzer (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi Stella!

Das Me! ersetzt den langen Ausdruck Formulare!frmErstes!frmZweites...

Me bezieht sich einfach auf das Formular, von dem aus der Ausdruck gestartet wird.

Du könntest zum Beispiel sagen:

Stella-Stellaris!Blaue-Jeans!Hosentasche!Ausweis

oder aber kurz

Meine-Hosentasche!Ausweis   

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Gast (30. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich, was Ralf an Stellas Hosentaschen genau sucht... :-|


----------



## raptik33 (29. März 2010)

na den ausweis steht dochda^^


----------

